# Bday pressie from my fiance



## MoneymanVape (20/2/17)

Bday pressie from my fiance. Vt167

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/2/17)

MoneymanVape said:


> Bday pressie from my fiance. Vt167



You so excited you made 2 threads 

Congratulations bud wish you many happy vapes on your new baby.
Thos VT167 look beautiful.

Please post some selfie pics with the mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/2/17)

MoneymanVape said:


> Bday pressie from my fiance. Vt167



Nice bud im glad your lady gave you something that Cool and not a ego aio

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Akash (21/2/17)

Thats a beaut @MoneymanVape

My next purchase has to be a DNA device since TC is growing on me.

Enjoy it man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (21/2/17)

Did she also give you the "tip" buddy? And will you give it back later today?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/2/17)

Only thing i ever got from my ex when i was engaged was an ulcer

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## boxerulez (24/2/17)

boxerulez said:


> Did she also give you the "tip" buddy? And will you give it back later today?



LOL @MoneymanVape so the dislike means you gave her no tip? Or you have no sense of humour?


----------



## MoneymanVape (24/2/17)

boxerulez said:


> LOL @MoneymanVape so the dislike means you gave her no tip? Or you have no sense of humour?


No tips needed,al contract now


----------



## boxerulez (24/2/17)

MoneymanVape said:


> No tips needed,al contract now


Lol me and you not on the same tip bud.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

